# What to do with old equipment? Part 2 - more photos



## Dan NWI (Nov 15, 2021)

Long story short, my 89 year old father in law - and his father - both purchased identical Sears SS/16 tractors in the mid 70's along with some implements for them. His Dad passed on, and all of his equipment went to my father in law as backups.

Although he is getting on in years and slowing down a little, my FIL is still very able, and just bought a new tractor to run a snowblower on. He has used his SS/16 for grass duty for most of these 47 years, but only as a backup mower the past few years, he has another tractor that he only uses to cut grass. His Dad's SS/16 has been dedicated to blowing snow. His gardening days have been over for a while.

He bought the new tractor because, at almost 90, he's tired of fiddling with old things out in the cold. He used them last winter for blowing snow and for mowing this spring when his mowing tractor was having some engine seals replaced, but has been having trouble starting them and didn't want to deal with battery tenders and doing carburetor work this winter. Mom-in-law persuaded him to treat himself to something new while he can still enjoy it.

SO - it is time to thin the herd. He wants to dispose of the old equipment, as he doesn't want it sitting around unused, and he asked me to help out.

Here's what's got to go:
Two mid-70's Sears SS 16 HP lawn tractors
one with a mower deck on it, used this past spring
one set up for a single stage 42" snowblower, used last winter
rear tire chains are on both tractors
Gathering dust in the barn:
another mower deck
another single stage 42" snowblower
one tow-behind 38" Craftsman lawn sweeper
one tow-behind 8HP gas tiller
one front mount dozer blade
one tow-behind dethatcher
one tow-behind disc harrow

Dad-in-law is not online and I'd rather not part this equipment out a piece at a time or deal with a bunch of Craigslist tire kickers for multiple weekends. I have no need for these tractors or implements, I have a small suburban lot. It's all obviously old, some of it well used, some hardly used; scrapping it just seems wrong. I restore other old tools and equipment and I know how I'd feel about coming across a group of related things that I would like to work on and use at a very reasonable price. 

So - I'm looking for some advice on getting all of this in the hands of someone who is interested in giving it a new life as a package deal, hopefully, here in Chicagoland. 

I am hesitant to make a Classified post, not sure of the rules as a new member or what a fair dollar figure is for the whole shebang. We are in Northwest Indiana, about an hour from downtown Chicago. 

I know that there are experts on EVERYTHING that has to do with these lawn tractors, and they're on this forum! 
Looking forward to some honest conversation on the best way to move it all down the road.
I've attached some tractor photos, and will put photos of the other equipment in another post.
My apologies if this post is not appropriate in this subforum. Mods, please move it if necessary.

Thanks!


----------



## Dan NWI (Nov 15, 2021)

Here's what's in the barn.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Craigs List and the local scrap yard. Dirt floors and moisture is death on steel implements.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

I cannot give you any values for your gear, but I reckon I'd give a stuffing pig to a hospital if I couldn't get $800/1000au for those sears units, and that is a figure out of my head, I am sure I would get more, I would advertise at a reasonable price and you can always drop the price at sale.

Do a search on your Craiglist and see if anything like you want to sell is advertised and go from those prices.

And I am still looking for the damp ground!!.


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

I would contact a local auction house or auctioneer and see if they would give you an rough guess of what they are worth and would bring at an auction...Then I would either list them on tractor house website for that price or see if they would add them to an upcoming auction with a decent reserve......

I know two auctioneers in Southern Indiana that are 100% online auctions wince the whole COVID deal so that probably works in your favor.....They are more apt to come look at them if they are doing online only auctions.....


----------



## nywoodworks (Nov 19, 2021)

I dont know if your up for it but there are several sears tractor groups on Facebook. I belong to several of them . Depending on your location there are many people that would love to have these and either restore them ir put them back to use. If you don't want to search for them give me something I can forward to interested parties. Although they don't go for real big money they are very collectable. Based on what I have seen you are in the range of 900 to 1500 with a running machine and all those impliments. I would love to have them but the tractor parking lot in my back yard is getting deep with tractors and project tractors. The wife is giving me the stink eye and she keeps calling me Sanford .


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

You'll have way better luck selling those SS16's to people that are looking for them. CL knuckleheads are just looking for a cheap mower. When I'm looking to sell "vintage" equipment, I go on Facebook "Lawn and Garden Tractor SWAP & Shop". These are more "collectors" and right now those 16's are selling pretty quick. It will also give you an idea of the current market value. Somebody up in your part of the Country is looking for the 16's, with chains, and blower units right now. The good thing about your 16's is that they have Onan engines and not Tecumseh. Tecumseh SSI ignitions are disaster waiting to happen as far as finding parts. Onan parts, although pricey, are still readily available

Lawn and Garden Tractor SWAP & Sell


----------



## Dan NWI (Nov 15, 2021)

Flip
I know, right? But after 40-some years everything in there is pretty much fine. It's a dusty dry dirt, never sees rain or snow, never really been a problem. He keeps things up off the dirt itself or in the loft.

Fred
You lost me at stuffing pigs and hospitals, lol, but I like the phrase, going to use it if you don't mind
Found a couple of these on Craigslist for $1745 and $650 working, $150 in bad shape
They're still on Craigslist, too, you know?

Non-Squid:
Great idea about an auction, there is some kind of online auction just south of us, I expect I would have to get a trailer and load everything up and haul it there. Not sure this is worth the drive from downstate for those other auction houses, but maybe they make a circuit around the state. Will give the local guy a call to get an idea on what he'd do with this.

nywoodworks and Bob (Fred) Driver:
Am just hoping these things might have some more years of usefulness, didn't think too much about them being collectable, but hey, we all have hobbies, right? Fred, pay no mind to Elizabeth, lol. Very interesting about the Onan engines vs Tecumseh, that's a plus. Excellent point about the snowblowing, as we are at that point in the year here.
Looks like the world has moved on from Craigslist into Facebook Marketplace and groups, you both make a good point about that being the way to go. I tried the link, Bob, but need a logon to go much further, and don't have Facebook now. I had an old generic Facebook account from many years ago but can't log in with it anymore, and I hear it's a fair amount of headaches and time to sign up fresh again and get permissions for Marketplace and groups now.


Regardless, it's on me to pull all of this equipment together and get it ready to go, so that's the next step. Will also see if I can get both tractors running. Since they were both used during the last year, perhaps they only need a fresh battery and fuel. Going to have lunch with Dad-in-law today, and will see if he can remember more detail about what the starting problems are for each tractor. Odd that he's had no issues for what, 47 years, with these tractors, but this year is different. Will look into access to Facebook option also.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

Dan NWI said:


> Flip
> I know, right? But after 40-some years everything in there is pretty much fine. It's a dusty dry dirt, never sees rain or snow, never really been a problem. He keeps things up off the dirt itself or in the loft.
> 
> Fred
> ...


Most common "starting problem" with the old BF series Onan engines after them've sat for a while is the diaphragms in the vac fuel pump bolted to the front of the Zenith (Marvel Schebler) carburetor. That's getting to be a pricey carb if you're thinking about just buying it new OEM and the Chinese aftermarkets never work as well as the original Zeniths. 

Cheapest route to go is with a "pump kit". Link below is to a Onan # 142-0570 pump kit that has everything you need to overhaul the fuel pump, especially the diaphragms. Those diaphragms are delicate. They really don't like E10 fuel, and they end up cracking, or stiffening up to the point where the won't flex to pump the fuel. Replacing the pump parts is pretty simple if you play "Monkey see--Monkey do". 

Clear a place on a bench to slowly take it apart. As you take it apart, lay it out in the exact order you remove the parts. Take pictures with your cell phone if you feel you need. Once the parts are laid out, take the parts from the new kit and substitute them with the old parts you removed. Start reassembling with the new parts in the reverse direction of your bench layout. You don't need to remove the carb to rebuild the fuel pump, but this kit comes with the carb base gaskets and they are 50 years old....

142-0570 Onan Pump Kit $20


----------

